
US Centers for Disease Control to study e-scooter accidents - kimsk112
https://www.cnet.com/news/us-centers-for-disease-control-to-study-e-scooter-accidents/
======
ggm
Bicycles, the upside of increased fractures is better cardio health. In Qld,
helmet laws mean less brain injury but now that prevents some people using
bikes. Some epidemiologists say its not clear which has worse outcomes: the
people with horric brain injury, or the healthier people with less cardio
risk.

